

Nexus4 on ebay for £1200. - mahesh_rm
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/lg-GOOGLE-NEXUS-4-8GB-UNLOCKED-BRAND-NEW-GOOGLE-HAVE-SOLD-OUT-/221153176250?pt=UK_Mobile_Phones&hash=item337dc1aaba

======
mahesh_rm
For related discussion: <http://forum.xda-
developers.com/showthread.php?p=34092614>

